# Drink Holder



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone is using for a drink holder (besides his/her significant other)! I know RAM makes one, but they want like $50 bucks for it. I was thinking of making something. Any ideas?
Thanks!



_Disclaimer:__*Please let the record show that this website, forum, it's owners and it's affiliates do not condone or support drinking alcoholic beverages while opperating an ATV or any other kind of motorized vehicle..


Management_


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

They make some for motorcycles. You should checkout some of those. My dad had one on his touring bike that keep his drink level through turns and everything else. I gurantee it wasn't no $40 or $50 bucks. Maybe $20, but probably less knowing him.


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Ha, I believe in "Buy cheap, but look good!!" The one mud magnet is referring to is called the "Bike Buoy" It would tilt and sway back and forth as you drove. Had it on our Touring Motorcycle. Worked good... It clamped to the handlebars.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if you have a bottled drink i just put it in the front storage or the little net things for the older brutes


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

08GreenBrute said:


> if you have a bottled drink i just put it in the front storage or the little net things for the older brutes


Hard ta keep from spillin a beer that way........


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a friend that took metal brake line and rolled it to the size of a can at the top end he left a peace sticking out about 4 or 5 inches then used a hose clamp to secure it to his handle bars it works really good I will see if I can get a pic of it.


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

I know this sounds tacky but Wal Mart sells a drink holder in the bicycle section for 3 bucks and some change that is adjustable up to a gatorade bottle. I got one on both of my rides. They look cool and are very sturdy. Ive had the high dollar swivel type for motor cycles and ATVs they allways get broke or knocked off.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Good idea bam-bam ...I think i might try that


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Three in PCV coupling works great.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats right IBBruin you made one on top of the airbox lid right?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes and with a little imagination it could easily be mounted on the rack. I've done several of my buddies like that.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

No holder, I pour it through a funnel!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this is what i use , its loudervision. won on ebay for 48$ plus shipping. recieved it and noticed seller charged double shipping price (12$) package said 6$ so i left a neg feedback and he then refunded my 12$ shipping so i got it for 48$ and it sell for 85$. i got a good deal .


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I ended up making my own. I'll get some pics up as soon as I get a chance. I used some 3" PVC, all thread rod, a piece of flat aluminum bar and an electrical clamp. It came out really good. It swivels like the RAM one, so the only thing that gets sloshed is the drinker!

Pics coming soon!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It might not be fancy but I think it is pretty cool anyway...I work offshore as a roughneck so I have access to all kind of cool little things...While working on a Mud Pump I replaced a Valve Spring from the fluid end of the pump...Got curious and slid a coke can in the spring and it fit perfectly...I brought the spring home, cleaned it up and shot it with a fresh coat of black paint and ziptied it to my rack...It don't swivel and I didn't order it from some cool online store...But it is different and free...I'll get some pics up soon...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

:haha: :confusion: These are all great ides's...but where's you all's PICS???


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i had one of the ones u clamp to the bars, then my wife broke it. so i took the holder and stuck it in the net pocket. works like a charm, nothing in my way and it never moves.


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I got that ram mount one. I've rolled that KQ on it's side acouple of times and never spilled a drop.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wood butcher been looking at those does.. definatlly different


----------

